# Is my CRS berried? (Eggs near mouth)



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi guys. Quick question. I found yellow eggs near the mouth region of my crystal red shrimp, 

I never seen this before (I know the eggs are supposed to be in her pouch, and she would be moving them around). 

Here is a picture. Is she berried? Why are the eggs there?


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

maybe she got hungry and started eating her eggs, LOL
All joking aside, she is probably just moving them around. I've never seen them move it around like that though. It's usually a few at a time. 
Hopefully she doesnt drop them


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

Me too, I was thinking she was eating the eggs. There were no eggs in her belly, all the eggs where near the mouth. She wasn't moving them either. 

Any other people ever have this experience?


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

That's... kind of weird...


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

yeah, that is really unusual. Maybe it is eating it?


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

I've witnesses my rilli shrimp toss out her eggs and then my CRS would be eating them afew days later. Saw them in her arms chowing down. 

Maybe the eggs aren't hers?


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

Symplicity said:


> I've witnesses my rilli shrimp toss out her eggs and then my CRS would be eating them afew days later. Saw them in her arms chowing down.
> 
> Maybe the eggs aren't hers?


That is what I am thinking. I cannot find the CRS with eggs anymore.

I conclude that it was not her eggs =(

By the way, I saw green and yellow eggs from my Cherry shrimps before (yellow when they are almost hatching). what color are the eggs of CRS?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Fishyfishyfishy said:


> By the way, I saw green and yellow eggs from my Cherry shrimps before (yellow when they are almost hatching). what color are the eggs of CRS?


Usually the same.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

CRS eggs are brown, not yellow.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

My Gold Bee is carrying bright Red eggs ;D


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Yeah, I found my CRS start off with bright red eggs, then they turn yellow when they're close to hatching.


----------

